# clown not eating



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

One of my clowns refuses to eat  the other is a pig but the larger one doesnt even look interested to try. I have tried pellets and flakes. Where do you guys buy your live/frozen foods as I think I will go that route tonight. Water quality is fine and was my first check. Any advice?

Thanks 

Kamal


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

How long has the clown been in the tank?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

7-10 days now


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Try feeding it mysis shrimp mixed with pureed garlic. My clowns spit out flakes but they gorge themselves on frozen foods and pellets with garlic.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Get some selcon into that fish ASAP.

But kooka is right, Mysis or Brine dipped in Garlic works almost everytime.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

kamal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my clowns refuses to eat  the other is a pig but the larger one doesnt even look interested to try. I have tried pellets and flakes. Where do you guys buy your live/frozen foods as I think I will go that route tonight. Water quality is fine and was my first check. Any advice?
> 
> ...


You can buy frozen at most of the lfs: 
menagerie, big als, sum, nafb all have frozen for sure.
mysis is your best bet as its nutritionally more beneficial than brine. but if you can get your hands on a dual pack of cyclopeeze and mysis, you might want to try that as I have yet to find many fish taht will turn there noses up at the cyclopeeze. 
If you also find some selcon, it wouldn't hurt if you could soak the food in it (its like vitamins and omega oils for fish). You can also try Zoe from Kent marine for a similar effect. 
If you go to Big Als, though and they have live brine in stock, I would get a portion or two. It doesn't have much nutritional value, but i've never seen anything not eat it. Its like candy for fish. 
Good Luck!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had your problem but in a different way. The only thing my clowns will eat NLS pellets. 

I've tried:
Mysis
Cyclopeeze
brine
Live brine
Selcon with brine
flakes

and they won't eat any of that....fortunately for me they love NLS pellets.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the advice everyone, I have now had them both eating frozen brine  im just glad they eat something. Will pick up some selcon this week.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Brine has 0 nutrients. Unless added. Most frozen foods have some form of suppliments added. But if you bought cheap "store" brand, it may not. So, even though they are eating it, it may not be doing them any good.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought Sally's branded Omega-brine, it seems to have some "nutrient" added. Any reviews? I can pick up something else this weekend.......or I was going to buy Selcon and add that to it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

kamal said:


> I bought Sally's branded Omega-brine, it seems to have some "nutrient" added. Any reviews? I can pick up something else this weekend.......or I was going to buy Selcon and add that to it.


You have the right idea! The omega is good, and there are lots of other foods that will be good too!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I love Selcon... I add it to almost all foods.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

even french fries?


----------

